

If you are software developer, the future looks very interesting.  - mmp1

So I was checking out the latest TED publications :<p>and these two posts really got me thinking :<p>http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense....<p>and<p>http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joseph_pine_on_what_consumers_want...<p>the first post is about enabling tech (see also www.microvision.com
and what they are doing with upcoming phones for how this ties into
the now)<p>The second - i like the concept of the quality of the consumer
experience as being important (back to basics),<p>So is the iphone just the beginning.  not a beginning of phones, but a
beginning in how we integrate computers and services into the real
world using on demand services + physical gestures and environment.<p>What would this then mean - is there going to be opportunities to
extend the reach of software into almost everything we do ?<p>How much of what we do today with software is going to have to be
changed or redeveloped ?<p>Is the 6th sense demo above a good example of the semantic  web ?  ie.
not just key words but also applications and services about your
current context ?  is this going to need other search tech (ie. how do
I know I am looking at a plane ticket , and what operations can be
done around this ticket).<p>Will it be an app store model ? If not what model for getting the apps
to the user when they need it ?  Who will provide such search
technology ?  ie. how does the system know what it is looking at ?
how do we add meaning to gestures in our context.  ie. when reading a
book - can we download new gesture - action maps on demand and then
present them using cool ajax+ type services ?<p>Services that work with product vendors to develop  and publish meta
data for their products and then get that data into the hands of the
consumer.  what and how to deliver ?  who to partner with ? what
competitive advantage can someone get by using this tech and how best
to present their brand/products and services - i think we are moving
beyond just "shopping carts" now, but to the next generation.   its
now more than web development - is web development going to become
part of every product (since the web and the real world are going to
join ?).<p>(okay, i am on a bit of TED binge but this also ties in :
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joseph_pine_on_what_consumers_want...<p>- the ability to combine software with sound zones ?  ie. a voice
appears in you ear while looking at a product ?
)<p>Mashups start to take on a whole bigger meaning.<p>What about custom apps / services that can tailor the customer
experience to a users immediate context.  These are some pretty
exciting opportunities.  And it can be done by 2-4 guys in garage -
that's US  (ie. the collective us) by the way.<p>With all the bad news we see, just thought a different view point may
help.
======
Tangurena
The links you wanted to include (but were truncated), are:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html)

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joseph_pine_on_what_consu...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joseph_pine_on_what_consumers_want.html)

